# Combat Ineffective



## Marauder06 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm reading an article about the EU that states only 10-15% of its forces are deployable.  Two questions:  

1)  I know there is a doctrinal percentage of losses that renders a unit combat ineffective, but I can't find the source.  Anyone know it?

2)  What is the deployability,  in terms of percentages, for the US military, or at least for a typical US unit?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 31, 2013)

From what I recall 15% casualties would make a unit combat ineffective unless those casualties are all deaths which would free up the remaining personnel to continue the fight.


----------



## Dame (Mar 31, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm reading an article about the EU that states only 10-15% of its forces are deployable. Two questions:
> 
> 1)* I know there is a doctrinal percentage of losses that renders a unit combat ineffective, but I can't find the source.* Anyone know it?
> 
> 2) What is the deployability, in terms of percentages, for the US military, or at least for a typical US unit?


 
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/policy/army/fm/101-5-1/f545-aca.htm
*Gumball Chart* 
The gumball chart provides a clear picture of the status of designated elements using a color code established in the unit standing operating procedures. The chart assists the commander to quickly assess the status of critical elements and assists the staff to focus on problem areas. The color code chosen should be consistent throughout all echelons of the command. The following is a commonly used color code: *GREEN indicates that the unit is at 85 percent or greater strength (combat capable)*; AMBER indicates that the unit is at 70 to 84 percent strength (combat capable with minor deficiencies); RED indicates that the unit is at 50 to 69 percent strength (combat ineffective, unit has major losses or deficiencies); and BLACK indicates that the unit is at less than 50 percent strength (requires reconstitution before next mission). See the example in Figure C-2.



*Figure C-2. Example of Gumball Charts*
*Note:*The circles (gumballs) would be filled in with the appropriate colors (GREEN/AMBER/RED/BLACK)​


----------



## RetPara (Apr 1, 2013)

15% and your combat ineffective?   HTF did we win WWII?  2nd Batt and the 82nd went through the meat grinder of the Hurtgen Forest.....   15%?





s


*Dog Company: The Boys of Pointe du Hoc--the Rangers Who Accomplished D-Day's Toughest Mission and Led the Way across Europe [Hardcover]*

Patrick K. O'Don


----------



## Dame (Apr 3, 2013)

RetPara said:


> 15% and your combat ineffective? HTF did we win WWII? 2nd Batt and the 82nd went through the meat grinder of the Hurtgen Forest..... 15%?


 
According to the chart, they start calling it ineffective after a 30% loss. Before that it's "minor deficiencies."

ETA: But you know what Twain said about statistics. "There are lies, there are damned lies, and then there are statistics."


----------

